# Gun Control in Mass



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Really? It isn't effective? Imagine that








New Study: Massachusetts Gun Control Laws Didn't Lower Crime


In fact, the study shows restricting gun licenses coincided with an increase in robberies.




bearingarms.com


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

And here I was thinking that there was no correlation between the number of neighbors I hear shooting on their property and the police log (before the liberals complained that it was mean to post) being 5 or 6 at least one of which was securing an unlocked door at town hall and assisting a turtle out of the road. (Don't take that wrong I love our PD. Bunch of nice guys and I know if we ever need them they'll probably already be in front of my house with some kid from UNH pulled over.)


----------



## 61326 (Oct 30, 2021)

N/a


----------



## 61326 (Oct 30, 2021)

N/a


----------



## 61326 (Oct 30, 2021)

N/a


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

When the politicians start getting hit…


----------

